# Making Pictures Available



## rubycat33 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have taken pictures of the interior of the Lake Tahoe (Diamond) Vac Resort.  They just did some new construction and none of the Hotel.com, RCI etc have them out yet.    I know I am always appreciative of photos when I want to know about a place.  I cannot host them, and I seldom see them just posted within the bbs messages.  Is there anything I can do within TUG to make them available?  I don't use any storage service.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 28, 2009)

you are more than welcome to email them to the review manager of that resort and they will upload them for you on the review pages!

the email for the western us rep is usa-west-rep@tug2.com

be sure to note the pictures properly!


----------

